# How are you feeling



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, me, I'm bloody annoyed and dissapointed

Also, what do you think we need to work on


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I feel like crap. horrible loss


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Concerned but not worried. Obviously Dallas needs to play much better to win the next game. But Houston is still a solid team.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

we need to get sum motion into our offense its ALL isos this makes it hardest for every1


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im mostly dissapointed. We should have won this. We have loss Home Court Advantage. 
Im praying we win the next 4 games.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm concerned, home losses are tough, but the Mavs seemed like the intensity and confidence they had in the regular season were replaced by nerves and jitters. The Mavs didn't play like the Mavs until they made that 3rd quarter run. Obviously, I expcet them to bounce back and make it a close series, but in a close series, its anyones game. No one looked comfortable out there. Dirk was terrible, missing both open shots and contested shots, but I think that Houston did a good job defending him strategy wise, he still got open for many opportunities. Anyway, Tmac can't get hot, our perimeter players have to battle through screens tougher to contest his shots. He can heat up and score 40 pts, but frustrate him, and he can go 7-25 or something like that. He doesn't need to be shut down, but he does not to be hindered by solid defense. There doesn't seem to be a way to shut him down with a good on the ball defender like Howard because he plays so much pick and roll. Other than problems with Yao, everything went right for the Rockets and wrong for the Mavs tonight. imo, Yao won't be a huge factor this series offensively, but we need to find a way to shut down Wesley, Sura, James..etc if we can't contain McGrady. Also, Dirk needs to step up. His performance today was embarassing, he needs to realize that unless hes doubled teamed, no one can stop him and he has the freedom to shoot over any defender other than Yao, or put the ball on the floor and get to the line. Considering all the open shots that he could have had and would've gotten him into rhythm, he should have scored 40 pts.


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't focus so much on the entire game as much as just how JT did (I'm a big UA fan) so I may be off on my casual observations.

Anyway, to begin with TMac was just on fire to start...when he gets going (not to mention getting help from some other guys) Houston is tough to beat, period. Add to that the fact that Dirk just didn't have it today.

Being the big UA fan I am, I was happy JT had a nice game, but it seemed to me that he (and the rest of the team) focused to much on getting the ball to Dirk. Usually a good thing, but when he's off like he was today the Mavs have plenty of other scorers who should be more aggressive. Obviously you don't want anyone to force it, and in the end Dirk is still the man on this team, but I just felt like the others were a bit tentative. Even if Dirk isn't struggling, I think the others need to be more assertive.

Overall I don't think any major changes are necessary. The bottom line is that if TMac goes off and Dirk struggles then it's gonna be hard for the Mavs to win. Obviously I don't think that will happen every game, and one game is nothing to get too concerned over. Game 2 is a must though, so I hope the Mavs are playing better next time around.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm fine. The Dallas Cowboys had a nice draft and the Texas Rangers knocked around the Yanks for two straight games. I just think that everyone just needs to breathe, stretch, shake, and let it go. It happens. Its amazing how one loss makes everyone change their view. It’s a 7 game series and I don't think no one ecpected the Mavs to sweep the Rockets.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

AzDave said:


> I didn't focus so much on the entire game as much as just how JT did (I'm a big UA fan) so I may be off on my casual observations.
> 
> Anyway, to begin with TMac was just on fire to start...when he gets going (not to mention getting help from some other guys) Houston is tough to beat, period. Add to that the fact that Dirk just didn't have it today.
> 
> ...


Dirk was off, he has nights like those, but your right that everyone was too tentative. Maybe because it was Terry's first playoff game, but he played nice and aggressive later when the Mavs tried to mount a comeback. They need to play like that for 48 minutes. If everyone else is just going play it safe and hope that Dirk is going to bail out the team, we are going to get swept, it makes our offense too predictable and doesn't take advantage of our depth.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we will be more aggressive from now on. It all depends on Terry in my opinion. When he is aggressive and playing the way he always does, the Mavs play better. In game one, he was nervous and it was his first playoff game so he didnt do things the way he did in the season. Josh Howard too, it was the first time he got significant minutes in the playoffs. I look for both these guys and the rest of the team to be more aggressive.


----------



## DocG (Apr 24, 2005)

Definitely feeling disappointed. I figured the Mavs would come out fired up and ready to go... Its really disappointing to see us come out flat and not look like ourselves. 
Hopefully Dirk will get it going next game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't been on in a while...hell of a way to come back, huh?

I'm definitely dissapointed, but I'm not too down. I think our loss was more on us than them, and whenever it's that kind of situation, I'm optimistic. Dirk has to be less passive, and obviously we need to do a better job on Mcgrady. Yao wasn't that big of a factor, hopefully that will continue. I think that loss was a sort of wake up for us. All that talk about half stepping in the regular season finally caught up to us when it counted. Luckily though, this was "just" game 1. I'm not banking on this kind of effort throughout the series, on either side.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Pretty good, actually  The Rockets are one of the league's best away teams, but we play real crap at home for some reason... So really don't think having home court is much of an advantage at all in this series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk needs to listen to Acdc Shoot to thrill burn and kill.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

nothing but a heartbreak!!
hope u all back!!
the real mavs~~where r u?!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Don't worry guys, Kings will get revenge for you. :yes:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

yinyin said:


> nothing but a heartbreak!!
> hope u all back!!
> the real mavs~~where r u?!!!!


Why aren't you cheering for the Rockets and Yao like the rest of China?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Pretty good, actually  The Rockets are one of the league's best away teams, but we play real crap at home for some reason... So really don't think having home court is much of an advantage at all in this series.


lol and we play much better on the road then we do at home. Go figure huh


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Gambino said:


> lol and we play much better on the road then we do at home. Go figure huh


I agree but that doesnt mean we are going to be a walk in the park at Toyota Center. I expect the Rockets to continue especially now that they have the fans in Houston. Expect it to be loud, thats 4 sure.


----------

